# Recommend some garden path lights



## fossyant (3 Nov 2020)

Can anyone recommend some garden path lights. Either solar or mains. If mains I'll just have them to come on early evening on a timer. The decking outside my shed is quite dark - low level light really as the side of the house is covered my security lights, but the shedoffice is out of range. We have two raised planters so the lights could sit on the edge of these

Wary of buying some solar powered ones as many can be useless (Amazon reviews bit iffy)- only need a couple of hours light in winter at dusk.

What have you been using ?


----------



## MartinQ (3 Nov 2020)

We've used wall mounted solar powered ones and they've been fine for several years.


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2020)

Fossy, you are not on the south coast, solar power does not work here 

I put some fence lights up the other week, they are on an hour or so after dusk on a dull day, sunny and they last a good few hours.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2020)

Maglite


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2020)

My neighbour Albert,with his lights.Bit of a show off if you ask me.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2020)

Well, we've shopped local. 

SIL has a electrical shop and they have a stack of Christmas stock in and might struggle to sell it with lock down, so we've got 2 solar PIR lights, some Christmas lights and batteries from them. The solar PIR's will take some positioning as where I want the 'light' is out of any direct sunlight to charge.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Nov 2020)

Are you looking to illuminate the ground where you are walking, or act as a guide to where edges are?
For the latter, we have 4 sets of these which delineate a raised edge on part of our front garden. They are stuck to the paved edge with small dabs of epoxy resin. Battery was the only choice as we were not prepared to disturb paving for a mains power supply.
With ours, I cut off the battery pack and attached a home made dark sensing unit comprising, a solar panel, phone battery, a couple of resistors and a transistor. Then put the power unit in a plastic container such as you would use to keep food fresh to keep it dry. The battery is charged by the solar panel during the day and powers the leds from dusk to dawn. But I am sure you could find either a power unit complete with leds, or just the power unit on somewhere like ebay.


----------

